# Main Way's To Stop Excessive Sweatning are:



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweatning Doctors Remove this excessive Sweat glands,Or some Doctors use to give Botox Injection to treat this Excessive Sweatning,I'm Telling You 11 Normal ways to Stop Excessive Sweatning.
1. Drinking plenty of water has been proved to be an effective way to reduce sweating. Many people think that more water will lead to more sweating, but water has the opposite effect on sweating. The right water content in your body maintains the body temperature and when your body does not have enough water; your body temperature will rise and stimulate sweating.

2. Make sure that you wear proper clothing, especially during hot and humid weather. Using natural fibers is ideal as they allow proper  Some People Saying this Excessive Sweatning occur due to more Sweat glands,there are Many surgery available to treat this air circulation and helps you to keep your skin temperature normal. Cotton is known to be the best fabric during hot and humid weather conditions and wool during winter. Linen is a natural fiber and is as effective as cotton.

3. Avoid wear tight clothes. When you wear tight clothes, you do not allow enough space for the air to circulate inside your clothing and this will enhance sweating. Tight clothes will tend to increase the skin temperature and thus inducing sweating.

4. Proper hygiene plays an important role in helping you control excessive sweating. If you are suffering from excessive sweating problem, then make sure that you bathe daily and couple this habit with any other method you’ll use to control sweating.

5. Avoid spicy food, garlic, red meat and smelly fish if you are planning to meet a lot of people. Your body odour is in a way determined by the food that you intake and garlic, smelly fish or other smelly food substances will alter your body odour. Red meat and spicy food are known to enhance sweating and should be avoided, unless you are planning to spend the rest of the day at home.

6. Stress is known to enhance sweating and it would help you if you take regular de stressing treatments. Inspirational books, soothing music, scented candles or bubble baths; anything that helps you to relieve stress is ideal for you.

7. Always take cold showers. If you take a hot shower, more often than not, you would have noticed that you will sweat while drying yourself. The reason for this is the increase in skin temperature that occurs when you take a hot shower. With increase in skin temperature, sweating is induced and in fact the whole purpose of taking a bath can be defeated.

8. Consult your doctor and get some information on what type of counter products will help you to control excessive sweating. People have reported to suffer from allergies and irritation while using some deodorants and it is always better to try out a deodorant before you purchase it. You can always experiment with various deodorants and antiperspirants that are available in the market to find one that helps you the most.

9. Deodorants do not prevent sweating. They only help you to control body odour. Antiperspirants are known to control sweating to an extent and its effect depends on how bad your case of excessive sweating is.

10. Use different methods to cool your skin down. A fan or an air conditioner will definitely help you to control sweating.

11. Have as much as healthy cold snacks as you can. Cool lemonade, ice cream or any cold beverage will help you to keep yourself cool.


----------

